# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nierinsufficientie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Nierinsufficiëntie: loopt u een risico of niet?

Nierinsufficiëntie is een ernstige ziekte, maar in het begin is de ziekte bijzonder discreet. Zo discreet dat de diagnose vaak pas erg laat gesteld wordt. Wij geven u alvast een overzicht van voorspellende en relevante symptomen. 


Nieren produceren urine en bepaalde hormonen 

De belangrijkste functie van de nieren is het zuiveren van het bloed, het wegfilteren van de afvalstoffen die afkomstig zijn van de destructie van de cellen en van de spijsvertering van voedingsmiddelen en het elimineren ervan via de urine. Zonder nieren zou het organisme zichzelf vergiftigen. 
De nieren spelen ook een rol bij de productie van bepaalde hormonen: rennine (voor het regelen van de bloeddruk), erytropoëtine (productie van rode bloedcellen) en calcitriol (absorptie van calcium). 
De rol van de nieren bij de hormonale secretie verklaart waarom iemand met chronische nierinsufficiëntie een verhoogd risico heeft op arteriële hypertensie, anemie en fragiele botten. 


De subtiele vroegtijdige symptomen van chronische nierinsufficiëntie 

Elk verlies van nierfuncties is schadelijk voor de gezondheid. Het probleem met deze nierziekte is dat ze in het beginstadium niet gepaard gaat met bijzondere symptomen. Er is alleen maar sprake van een progressief optredende vermoeidheid bij inspanning, een verminderde eetlust, een verhoogde plasbehoefte s nachts, arteriële hypertensie en oedeem. 
Het is pas later, wanneer bepaalde nierfuncties het nog meer laten afweten, dat bepaalde relevante symptomen optreden: 
 Vermoeidheid,
 Spijsverteringsstoornissen (gebrek aan eetlust, een afkeer voor vlees, nausea, overgeven, enz.),
 Gewichtsverlies,
 Krampen, rusteloze benen, vooral s nachts,
 Jeuk die heel hevig kan zijn,
 Slaapstoornissen, enz. 


De toevallige opsporing van chronische nierinsufficiëntie 

In een aantal gevallen komt chronische nierinsufficiëntie toevallig aan het licht. Dat kan het geval zijn bij een volledige check-up bij iemand met arteriële hypertensie, diabetes of plasproblemen. 
Nierinsufficiëntie kan ook opgespoord worden bij mensen die niet ziek zijn, maar bij wie arteriële hypertensie aan het licht komt bij een routineonderzoek of bij wie men bloed of albumine in de urine vindt bij een medisch onderzoek op school of op het werk. 


De diagnose van chronische nierinsufficiëntie 

De diagnose berust op het meten van het creatininegehalte in het bloed (hoger dan 120 µmol/l bij vrouwen en 130 µmol/l bij mannen). Creatinine is afkomstig van de destructie van spiercellen die zich voortdurend vernieuwen. Wanneer de nieren niet meer normaal functioneren, stijgt het creatininegehalte in het bloed (ureum en urinezuur worden ook geproduceerd door de vernietiging van proteïnen). 


Chronische nierinsufficiëntie kan gepaard gaan met heel ernstige verwikkelingen: 

complicaties kunnen het hart betreffen (angina pectoris, infarct) en de hersenen (hemiplegie). Daarnaast kunnen ook infecties optreden, spijsverteringsbloedingen, seksuele problemen, psychologische aandoeningen



12/02/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

